# TM Thrust info



## retiredff (Aug 19, 2010)

I did a search here on TM's and found various reply's as to TM Thrust. Some say "bigger is better", others have said they have a 16-18' bass boat that is heavy and a 40# does fine. So REALISTICALLY, this is my setup:

1995 Polar Kraft FB 1448 & trailer, about 230#. That's it, I'm starting from scratch. For the rest of this year I will be ELECTRIC only and fish the lakes that are near. Over the winter I will look for a 9.9 on CL, and change what I need to before next spring on the boat, then I retire and really get serious! I have never used a TM nor have I owned a boat, so this is all new to me. Everything I learned about boats, TM, wiring, motors etc, I have read about online (mainly here).

I am leaning toward a transom mount TM because 80% of the time it will be me in the boat, and I would rather not fight the wires, pedals etc that a bow mount needs. It was suggested that I mount both batteries (29/31 series and a cranking battery for FF,lights and ?) up front along with my charger. The reasoning is if in the future I do power this boat with a 9.9, with 2 batteries, charger, gas and motor in the back of the boat I will most likely have a problem getting the boat to plane when alone. I would rather stay with a 12V system because I only need 1 battery, so my main question is: do any of you think a 55# is overkill? Is there REALISTICALLY that much difference between a 40 and 55# TM?

I have thought about a wireless, iPilot etc TM, but REALISTICALLY, they cost way too much for a beginner!

All comments welcome

Tony


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a 40# bow mount Minkota on my heavy 16’ Starcraft, it moves to boat around fine. Having said that, when I purchase a new one it will be a 24V with the highest amount of thrust that I can afford. You can always turn the speed down, but when it’s maxed that all you have. 
I would also avoid the 12V system if it was my only source of power unless I always fished small lakes. I wouldn’t like being on a big lake with 40# of thrust trying to beat a storm to the ramp while fighting a head wind.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan - Although, since you are electric only I would suggest 2 stern mounted TM in the 37 lb trust range or larger. You can pick up used stern mounted TM really cheap if you keep your eyes open. i am running three right TM but my boat is significantly larger and heavier then what you have.

Get the biggest baddest motor you can afford


----------



## retiredff (Aug 19, 2010)

2 good points.

I will stay on the smaller lakes (700 acres or less) or the smaller 9.9 restricted lakes in Indiana. 

If I mount 2 TM on the stern, must they be the same thrust?

Thanks for the reply's

Tony


----------



## malaki (Aug 19, 2010)

ihad a 36# when i bought my boat but didnt do well in the wind so i got a 55#. i run both of them at the same time when i'm in a hurry, just leave the 36 straight and steer with the 55. works out pretty well but both the same size woul be faster.


----------



## Zum (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd still go for a bow mount of some sort.
It's way easier handling the boat from the bow pulling ,then from the stern pushing,especially if theres any wind.
If your in the stern and the wind gets you,it will feel like your stern wants to be the bow...


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Aug 20, 2010)

I just upgrade mine, I started with a 28 pound 40 inch hand control transom unit. Didn't like how it steered the boat and the back felt so weighted down to me. Built a home made bow mount for it and then tried it in the front. It would pull the boat around fairly easy at about 3-4 mph depending on position of outboard tilt. It was fairly easy to use up there, but when the boat is loaded heavy it just fights hard to get the boat up to top speed. Then got a used powerdrive digital 55lbs and 48 inch and wow. When I turn it to the side and hit it full power it lists to boat what feels to be 15+ degrees sometimes. I mean wow, If I ain't paying attention it will make me let off as fast as I press it. My boat is a 1438 weighing in around 550 to 600 I guess and I love the 55 on it, it works for me real well. Check with boat dealers in your area, When I went to buy a used one the dealer here had a hugh stock of used stuff. I was looking at one with a remote for a few reasons and he had one for 300 bucks, it was a 55lb but like a 60in shaft. I have heard several people talking about how much they like the control of there cable units on here, I have never tried one so don't have much opinion there but I really like this power drive. Kinda loud though.


----------



## retiredff (Aug 20, 2010)

Zum said:


> I'd still go for a bow mount of some sort.
> It's way easier handling the boat from the bow pulling ,then from the stern pushing,especially if theres any wind.
> If your in the stern and the wind gets you,it will feel like your stern wants to be the bow...



The problem Zum is I would have to redesign the front deck. My nav lights are installed and a bow mount would block one side of the light. I know I can install a raised light but that adds $$$$ to what I already have spent. Using a bow mount would be easier to connect to the battery as both are near the front deck, that is the only advantage I see now. 

Tony


----------



## rebg38 (Aug 20, 2010)

I recommend that you read the article " Choosing A Trolling Motor" at https://www.bassdozer.com/articles/crawford/trolling_motor.shtml before making your decision. Also take the extra time it will take to read more information on the net before you make your decision

I personally have a 1542 duracraft jon boat, and I ran a trolling motor that had a max of 17lb thrust at the highest power for years, and at that setting, it normally pushed the boat at to fast of a speed for fishing. Rarely did I ever switch it out of the 1st spd setting.
I am currently running a 30# trolling motor on it, for the simple reason that its getting to where its hard to find a trolling motor rated lower


----------



## retiredff (Aug 20, 2010)

rebg38,

I read the article, great info.

So after reading how I plan to fish, do you suggest a smaller transom mount than a 55# MG? Battery size?

I am NOT just a bass fisherman. I plan to fish for bluegill, crappie, cats or ??. Many of the lakes are ELECTRIC ONLY. Over the winter I will look for a 9.9 and try some restricted lakes. I do not plan on fishing the large lakes in my state.

Tony


----------



## rebg38 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just sent you a PM


----------



## retiredff (Aug 20, 2010)

sent reply

Tony


----------



## redbug (Aug 20, 2010)

i would get the biggest motor you can afford. If you are planning on using it as your only motor you will need more than a small 30lb thrust motor.

you HAVE to consider your safety when you are on the water and a storm blows up. The smaller motor would be great if you have a gas motor to get from point a to b .....
another thing to think about is how do you plan to fish,,
guys that fish electric only lakes and want to cover the water will run 2 or 3 36volt motors which is like having a 200hp gas motor on your 19ft glass bass boat
is that much power needed? no but when you want to get to the other end of the lake in a hurry you will be able to do it.

I have a variable speed motor that hardly ever is run at the top speed or the 109lbs of thrust it has but I would never think about going smaller because i dont use all that power


----------



## retiredff (Aug 20, 2010)

I understand what you are saying redbug, but 1 36v TM + batteries is overkill for what I want to do. I will fish lakes that are 3-400 acres and are for electrics. I am in no hurry to get to the other side of the lake. I will take my time, fish a few spots, try to understand what the FF is showing me and if it's a warm spring day, maybe take a nap! Remember I'm a newb. 

If I were to fish tournaments I would agree with the setup you suggested, but I doubt that will happen.

Tony


----------



## redbug (Aug 20, 2010)

i am not saying you need the 36 v motor.. I have 4 tin boats on my farm and use a 30lb thrust motor on them with a single battery
the big lake on my farm is 43 acres and there have been time when a storm comes up and i wish i had a bigger motor 
in perfect weather the 30 is fine


----------



## retiredff (Aug 20, 2010)

I understand redbug. Hopefully, I will be lucky and only fish when it is sunny and 70 deg. :lol: 

Tony


----------



## ScottMD (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a 1654 Grumman with a 12v 55lb bow mount tm and I fish electric only lakes and some tidal waters. It is the smallest tm I would recommend. I would get a bow mount if you fish from the bow, it gives you better boat control. If you want to jump from hole to hole it is nice to have the power. Just for fishing I run the motor on medium power but some times have to power up in the wind. I also have recently used a Minnkota auto pilot and would not recommed this unit (or any motor power steering) because of the foot pedal.


----------



## retiredff (Aug 21, 2010)

Scott,
I will most likely fish from the back sitting on a comfortable seat. On occasion I might fish from the bow, but I doubt on a regular basis. When I bring someone along, they will be on the bow.


Thanks for the reply

Tony


----------



## brmurray (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a 1436 with a MK 55. I was lucky enough today to learn that I am getting a 80# bow mount free of charge since a real good friend is upgrading his skeeter to a 101. 2 Weeks ago, 90 acre lake, t-storm started blowing up and the 55 was tough but it was a long ride into a 12-15 head wind. take it under consideration and go with a bigger one if you can. Better to have it and not need it then need it and not have it!!


----------



## retiredff (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, I will look into a 75# TM. That will be $250 +- for the extra battery and the difference in price between TM's, that will strain my budget. The 9.9 may have to wait till spring...

I'll upload some pics of my boat when my daughter brings back our camera!

Tony


----------



## Zum (Aug 22, 2010)

retiredff said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> > I'd still go for a bow mount of some sort.
> ...


Some of them extended lights are like $10.I personally think once you go out in the wind and have to fight to stay in some type of control from the stern,you'll be thinking an extra $10 bucks would be money well spent.
You say your batteries are in the bow?
The money that you will have to spend in wire,to connect your trolling motors in the stern will probably be more expensive then the 10"bow light.
Just an opinion...


----------



## retiredff (Aug 22, 2010)

My nav lights:

https://www.amazon.com/Attwood-2-Mile-Mount-Navigation-Stainless/dp/B001O0DIBS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1282507163&sr=8-2

The anchor light is also LED.

I would hate to throw this one away just to buy a receptacle and a new extended light. Worst case, I could build some sort of platform for the current light.

Batteries are up against the front deck. 1 series 31 for TM and 1 series 24 for all lights, FF, livewell and future use. Batteries had to go up front because of weight. This boat weights 230# stripped. My future plans call for a 9.9 to use on HP restricted lakes. With the batteries near the transom, I would probably have problems getting the boat to plane with the motor and 6 gal. of fuel.

tb


----------

